# Lets start this forum with a BANG!



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of my first Coyote.

Called him in with a rabbit in distress mouth call.

Used my H&R heavy barrel .223 National Trappers Association 40th anniversary model.

Trotting broadside shot at 75 yards.










Lets see some more!
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

One of my all-time favorite locations. You can see his tracks coming from the pines. 130 yard shot from my .222 Rem.


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

got him with a 22 mag and a jackrabbit mouth call it was awesome!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm ready to go again this season but I wish my new 17 would come in.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

You talking the super mag? I'd love to check one of those out one day. I'd really like to one day see 17 center fires legalized for night hunting. They're easy on fox and great for the nighttime distances on coyotes.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I got my golden ticket last month when I happened to go to Bass Pro Shops and was there when the delivery came in. I picked it up, took it home and learned my truck was broken down with a 2000 dollar repair. For the following two hours I held it in my hands drooling over it before I had to sell it to a friend who could afford it. That was a long 2 hours

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

looking forward to fall, got into it pretty good last year. called in some fox and only took 1 yote but I felt I like id just shot the biggest buck in my life. I actually watched him in the scope for a while at 60 yds but didn't realize what it was til I seen his tail. lol thought it was a cat at first then a fox then someones dog! lol a lot of sets and so shows got me laxed and not believing in the area I was in. .17 hmr in the heart. do want something bigger tho to anchor them. 33#male


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Ive shot one the last two years durring the early doe season on our property in the 487 zone. The one in my avatar is from two years ago and this pic is from last year. Going to try and make it 3 in a row Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## seespyder (Jan 12, 2012)

Great job guys those pictures sure put you in the mood.


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

First for both of us, shot one day apart


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

Had my first sighting of a coyote yesterday behind my house, thought about getting the call and the 22mag out, but don't want to scare the deer away just yet.


----------



## fishing nut (May 22, 2013)

*nice pics never done it would love to try it once*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

nitrojoe said:


> Had my first sighting of a coyote yesterday behind my house, thought about getting the call and the 22mag out, but don't want to scare the deer away just yet.


Don't be scared. It won't scare the deer away for long.


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

My one and only. Got him during deer season last year while chasing some does. Big time rush!!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

That seems to be how a lot get shot. I have yet to ever see one during deer season.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Great pictures .. The other day we had one run right in-front of the car. In the City to boot.


----------

